# How are the CBT people doing?



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Just wondering how its going?------------------Moderator of the Cognitive Behavioral Therapy, Anxiety and Hypnotherapy forumI work with Mike and the IBS Audio Program. www.ibshealth.com www.ibsaudioprogram.com


----------



## linda2001 (Apr 14, 2001)

Hi EricThanks for asking!







I've been in therapy about 6 weeks now, and at first i noticed an improvement in my anxiety levels within two weeks of commencing therapy.Unfortunately i feel i have taken a huge step back as i have been very stressed the past few weeks. Last November I was under a lot of stress, pressure from work and also both my nanna and my aunt were both dying and also it was my brother's anniversary of his death.During the past few weeks it has come to light i have made a number of mistakes at work which I can trace back to the stressful time in November. As a result of this my ibs is worse and i am unable to sleep, I also feel as if i am withdrawing from my friends again. How do other people cope with making mistakes - i'm so hard on myself when i make a mistake - i do try to tell myself I am only human and i will make mistakes but that doesn't stop me from getting so stressed. I am considering giving up my job although i do enjoy it - i can't cope with worrying about if and when i make another mistake. My therapist is helping me with relaxation techniques and also self hypno - but I'm so stressed out they are not really helping me at all. Today I decided to go to the drs to get sleeping tablets, i just can't cope with not sleeping anymore. The dr gave me a lecture on taking sleeping tablets - he feels i'm too young to take them, but i feel i have no other option - i can't function when i only have 1 to 5 hours sleep a night. Thankfully he still prescribed them to me. My therapist has suggested I start again on the hypno tapes which I stopped listening to a few months ago. I'm planning to commence listening to the tapes on Sunday night and am actual looking forward to it.We are also working on self esteem. One of my tasks this week is to list 15, yes 15! things i like about myself. Boy, is that hard! So far I have come up with two, another 13 to go!Before I started therapy I thought my anxiety was caused by having IBS, I have since realised there are other factors for my anxiety which we are working thru. Linda


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Wow! Linda You have been busy!!! Sounds like you are on your way!







Doncha hate therapy homework







It's good for ya tho.







Glad to hear you are doing better. BQ


----------



## norbert46 (Feb 20, 2001)

Linda, sounds like you're having a rough time. Hope I can offer a little peace of mind. Many of us, and I'm 54 yrs old, have been down the same path you are now traveling, I know I have been there. First on the meds, if you must have help with sleep, avoid the sleeping pills and benzo drugs. They will addict you and stop working anyway. Try an antidepressant such as Desyrel or Elavil. A small dose of Remeron will knock me out for hours. When I was able to take Lotronex to stop the IBS/D, "all" the anxiety/depression/insomnia symptoms disappeared. So these problems feed off the IBS, not the other way! We can stop the negative thinking with work and practice, keep on plugging away. Lastly, everyone makes mistakes. You think your job errors are that bad? How about the numerous MD's that make mistakes and the patient ends up dying. It happens! The MD's have to learn from the mistake and keep striving to do better. How much more stress could anyone face than this? Employers would much rather have a perfectionist type worker that cares and makes occasional mistakes to a worker that doesn't care. They usually still make mistakes and don't do much productive work either. Quit beating yourself up! You are a valuable, productive, caring member of society and are loved by family and friends who want to see you feel good and healthy! I found that if we can substitute physical for mental we can lower stress significantly. Get into an excercise program, and make it something formal, not just "I'll walk or jog if I feel good". Structured excercise will help you break the cycle of focusing on percieved problems and worries that bring on the anxiety. Take a nice warm bath with bubbles before bed time. Cut down the caffiene, sodas or coffee. Good luck , Norb


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Linda, so you know your are making progress and are actively working on issues you need to take care of. This is a big plus and although its not easy to do, certain things will come to light out of it all on what effects what and so on diet, stress/Anxeity etc.. its as complicated as we are as humans. Life isn't easy and its even harder for us with IBS and even harder still for those who have IBS and other conditions that go along with the IBS. Were all in our own space when it comes to all this, so its a journey to find our way, and then there is Life and its trials and tribulations to work through. It does sound like your hard on yourself and its good to notice that and try not to be.There is that saying "Don't sweat the small stuff and its all small stuff." Your on that journey and things will get better with the changes your making.







------------------Moderator of the Cognitive Behavioral Therapy, Anxiety and Hypnotherapy forumI work with Mike and the IBS Audio Program. www.ibshealth.com www.ibsaudioprogram.com


----------



## linda2001 (Apr 14, 2001)

Hi BQ, I do feel like I'm back at school with the homework! 







Hi Norb, thanks for your comments and suggestions. It helps to know that some people have gone thru, are going thru the same things at me, sometimes i do forgot that. I've always had problems sleeping, I dislike taking sleeping tablets, but just wanted to get back into a routine of sleeping. However the dr prescribed Sonata - which has been no help at all, after two nights on them I've only had four hours sleep a night and have to take double the amount what was prescribed to me. So I think I will stop taking them.I have tried to get back into Mike's tapes but unable to concentrate all i'm thinking is i need sleep, and then i get stressed out. I know I'm trying to hard to sleep and that if i relax it will come naturally. I have booked myself into tai chi classes which commence in two weeks. I find tai chi really relaxing so looking forward to it.Hi Eric, thanks for your comments, I know I put too much pressure on myself when i make mistakes, which my therapist is working thru with me, my boss at work is very supportive she even tells me that i'm in a position that unfortunately any mistake is a big mistake and will cost money, but I'm only human and will make mistakes from time to time. I'm going to remember the saying 'Don't stress the small stuff it's all small stuff' - that is so true.Thanks to you all for your support







Linda[This message has been edited by linda2001 (edited 07-17-2001).]


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Linda You sound like me 20 yrs ago. I know about the lack of self-esteem & confidence, perfectionism,insomnia, anxiety problems, like to the tenth power







Some of those problems I have made great strides in, others need work still, but that is ok. I'm "Under Construction" & a work in progress is all.







One thing tho I wanted to share with you about the tapes, I too wanted to "concentrate" on the tapes & do what I was being "told" to by Mike. I was told that wasn't really necessary. Turning off one's head & thinking is key here I think. Yeah I know, easier said then done. I'm telling ya hon, I had to put myself in Mike's hands so to speak & let go of my thinking.(Not easy for someone that still has some trust issues) I just listened to his voice & the music. Period. In the beginning not even to what he was saying, just the *sound* of his voice & the music notes, literally. I let my mind go blank & gave that time to ME only. (This was something I was doing for me, just me) Yes it meant that I couldn't go back over my day & see where I messed up, or what I didn't get done, what I did, felt or thought "wrong". I was giving myself (with Mike's guidance) the gift of peace & relaxation. I was allowing myself to go to a place where there are no judgements, no criticisms, a place where I CAN'T do anything wrong. I was going to a place of total, unconditional acceptance & peace. AND I was giving that to myself! Imagine that! I was giving myself the permission to relax!So, go easy love, be gentle with yourself & try to give yourself that gift.......you are as deserving as anyone.







BQ


----------



## shyra22f (May 9, 2000)

Hello Eric and thanks for asking







Linda- Glad to hear you're doing well!! I know what you mean about the homework thing, although I must admit that in the beginning I found this kind of homework much more challenging than the typical kind of school homework!I've been off the board for the last couple of weeks because of company. We had my boyfriend's Mom and little brother staying at my house, it was quite fun! When she booked the tickets a couple of months ago I kept questioning how I was going to get through having to take them out places, etc. But as the time grew closer and I was becoming much more confident I began to look forward to it. So I ended up doing every possible tourist type thing in my city and I had fun!!







We went to the Calgary Stampede where there's literally thousands of people, and it went awesome. I went with no meds, just lots of confidence and positive self talk. I'll be seeing my therapist tomorrow for the first time in a month and I think she's going to be quite pleased with my progress in the last four weeks since our last appointment.I believe last time I posted I had said that I was about 50% better, but now I'm thinking I'm about 70% better. Everyday I'm beginning to feel more and more like myself. I know I still have a bit of a ways to go but little every day things are no longer such a big struggle and I don't fret/worry over small things because I've truly come to realize that there's no possible way for me to have control over every situation I'm in.------------------"I'm not a failure if I don't make it - I'm a success because I tried"-unknown


----------



## norbert46 (Feb 20, 2001)

Linda, I once tried "Ambien" for sleep. It was supposed to put anyone to sleep. Didn't do anything for me at all. Desyrel at a low dose did the trick and it is just a antidepression med that showed no side effects on me. After a while I was able to sleep normally again. I had worked rotating shift work for 30 yrs and my body was totally confused. Don't give up on Mike's tapes. I know that years ago I also would have had problems hanging with them but sooner or later I'll bet they will "kick in". Also, as mentioned by others, don't try to concentrate. The messages are meant for your subconscious mind and will get there without effort on your part. No caffeine, hot bath, excercise, Mike's tapes and if necessary Desyrel or Elavil maybe. Good luck, Norb


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Linda, just fyi since you have Mike's tapes, is that he has a special insomnia tape. The audio program will do it also, but since this is a special tape for insomnia, maybe that would help. It is true you can't be relaxed and anxious at the same time.Try these relaxation techniques also to help you. There listed on this page. Perhaps you can try the tapes right after you do this, make a little time for yourself to whined down from the day. It will help.Things are a little rough at the moment, but you will get there and yes we are all human. http://www.med.unc.edu/medicine/fgidc/relax.htm Shyra, thats great your doing so well and both of you thanks for posting. I want to hear how your doing and it helps others.







------------------Moderator of the Cognitive Behavioral Therapy, Anxiety and Hypnotherapy forumI work with Mike and the IBS Audio Program. www.ibshealth.com www.ibsaudioprogram.com


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

This is worth reading for the info it has in it. http://www.chronicpainsolutions.com/segal94.htm ------------------Moderator of the Cognitive Behavioral Therapy, Anxiety and Hypnotherapy forumI work with Mike and the IBS Audio Program. www.ibshealth.com www.ibsaudioprogram.com


----------



## ewink (May 17, 2001)

Hi,I have been in therapy for a couple of months now. I started weekly, but went to biweekly soon, b/c my insurance only allows me to go 20x/calendar year. I still pay a copay, but at least it's doable.My therapy has been a combination of CBT and dealing with grief, as I suffered a major loss earlier this year. I think that that in combination with that stomach flu really is what caused this big D-flare, now about 3 months ago.It's been very helpful, together with everything else. I still have a lot of issues to work on, anxiety and worrywarting being 2 major ones, also self-confidence/ self-esteem. It's not been an easy road for me. But I can feel the difference already. In a way I think there's something good that came out of this miserable IBS-flare. If it wouldn't have been for that, I probably wouldn't have gotten therapy, wouldn't have worked so hard trying to change some very deeply rooted behaviors that are really undermining my mental and physical health. I think I also understand more how my childhood plays a big roll in it all. I don't want to go into detail here, but let's just say that I suffered mental abuse growing up. It will take a lot of time and effort to brake those bonds. But it'll be worth it!Edith


----------



## linda2001 (Apr 14, 2001)

Hi Shyra, good to see you back at the bb. When Eric posted this thread I wondered how you were doing. Great news that you are doing so well







Edith, I'm sorry to read that you have had to deal with so much but pleased to see that therapy is helping you.Thanks BQ and Norb for your suggestions about listening to Mikes tapes - last night I just listened and didn't try to focus on what was said just relaxed as best as I could and had the best night sleep in a long time.







I woke up a few times but managed to get back to sleep.Eric, thanks for the relaxation techniques - I haven't had a chance to try it out - I won't now until next week as my parents are arriving on Friday morning. But look forward to trying it out next week. I was actually going to ask you if i sould try the insomnia tape and I think I will purchase it and see how I gnce again thanks everyone for your support. It had helped a great deal to read how other members are coping/have coped and reading suggestions







Linda


----------



## shyra22f (May 9, 2000)

Hello again Linda







I saw my therapist again last night for the first time in a month. She is really quite pleased with my progress so far and scheduled my next appointment for another four weeks. She feels that all I really need now are "check up" appointments and said she thinks we're nearing the end of therapy, probably 2 or 3 more sessions to go.My main issue now is assertiveness and we discussed that for nearly the entire session yesterday. I'm a total people pleaser and hate to rock the boat, so to speak. She's teaching me communication skills and how to be assertive but polite. My Mother raised me to believe that by saying "no" or for asking for what I want is a bad thing, and I've always been like timid like that but with the therapy I'm beginning to learn that it's okay to ask for what *I* want without sounding mean or pushy. Just like you Linda, I never would've guessed that this is a factor that contributes to anxiety. So my "assignment" for the next month is to document any situations I'm in where I need to be assertive and how I handled them. Keep in touch Linda, I'm so glad to hear things are going well for you,even if you feel as though you have taken a step back. I went through that a couple of times over the last 9 months or so, but it's great that you're able to identify what caused it.







------------------"I'm not a failure if I don't make it - I'm a success because I tried"-unknown


----------

